

'Windows 9' LEAK: Microsoft's playing catchup with Linux - vs2
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/09/16/windows_9_leak_suggests_microsoft_has_caught_up_with_linux/

======
Someone1234
Windows has had multiple desktops since before XP. You just had to download a
PowerToy to do it, here's the latest version (XP+, sorry):
[http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/cc817881.asp...](http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/sysinternals/cc817881.aspx)

It is SO popular nobody knows or cares. There are also tons of third party
"desktop managers" both open source and paid for Windows, again -- nobody
cares.

~~~
0x0
If you can't move windows between the desktops it's kind of limited...

